# 2010 Jetta Wolfsburg Brakes Squealing



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

I have a 2010 Jetta Wolfsburg that has 22,000 miles on it. Since the weather here in Wisconsin has warmed up I have been noticing a high pitch squeal coming from my brakes and its driving me nuts. When my foot isn't on the brake going through drive ups and into my garage I notice this noise. Then lately when going at speeds under 20MPH it does it. I took it to the dealer and they said the brakes are fine and its normal for all audi and vw brakes to make noises like that. I heard replacing the brake pads would fix this but dont want to invest the money if it wont totally fix my issue. I can get akebono pads through my dads company but dont know how those are. What do you guys think I should do?


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

Bump :thumbup:


----------



## mwysienski (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd tell the dealer that this is unacceptable if you have a warranty. You don't always get a seasoned professional at, any shop. They could've given the "squeaky brake guy" to the noob that started last week. (my opinions of dealerships are starting to shine through...)

It sounds exactly like the squeal that the wear indicators make, purposefully. My brake pads on my MK3 don't have wear indicators, but maybe yours do... 22,000 miles is enough distance to go through pads, especially if you like to fly right up to the stop light. And I've had pads in cars past where the wear indicator kicked in with 1/4" still left on the pad. This may be just anticipation from the manufacturer that the owner will slack off for a couple months before "getting around to it".

Honestly, any average set of semi-metallic pads installed with a little "disc brake quiet" shouldn't make any noise. Noise doesn't necessarily mean you need new pads though. Sometimes when working with cheap pads, you just can't get them to shut up. But I'd hazard a guess to say that VW is probably using pretty good OEM stuff...and another guess that you probably only need front pads.

Take a wheel off, get a small ruler in there to see how much brake element you have left or to see if you have a wear indicator that is now hitting your rotor. Good luck!:beer:


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

Today I was bored so I took it around my neighborhood. At first when I'm turning corners and slowing down to like 10 or 15 mph they squeal. I then tried 4 ABS stops and the noise is gone. From my little knowledge on brakes it seams like they are surely getting glazed. Would my driving habits be causing this? If I got new pads such as akebono or hawk would I have the same issue with glazing? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mwysienski (Apr 5, 2011)

Rather than the brand, I'd focus on the type of braking element. I just always use my local parts store semi-metallic pads. But I go for the Gold versions over the Silver. Usually the brand will offer a cheaper set and a slightly better set. I did my brakes about 1000 miles ago. Got Wearever Golds in the front and Duralast Golds in the back. They're pretty much the same thing. Duralasts miiiiight be a tad better. Cost about $75, and my brakes don't make a sound.

If you are glazing up, which you most likely are, you probably have ceramic pads. I don't think there is any specific habit that induces glazing...just what the pad is made out of. I'd ask the dealer what the factory installs. I've never had ceramics, but from what I hear everybody else saying about them is that they glaze up and aren't very good in the cold.

I'd go pick up a set of semi-metallic pads and some Disc Brake Quiet, which you can usually find next to the register in a ketchup packet looking package for about $1. Should cost you about $45 with tax. I've done this chore many times. Considering your car is almost new and the dealer just checked it, you shouldn't have any mechanical problems. Should be a smooth little project. And if the dealer tells you you're riding on ceramics right now, that just says to me, "get rid of those pads".

I don't know if you have a warranty cause you've been to the dealer recently, but if you do it yourself it doesn't cost much at all. And once you get the wheel off, there's only two bolts that hold the caliper on...and most of the time you only have to take one of those off. You might want to have an experienced buddy around for guidance though...


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for the help! I have been putting it off but it's driving me nuts! After getting home today I had my dad ride with me. He couldnt hear it in the passenger seat so I had him hop in the drivers side rear and he heard it. Around 30 mph it's a constant squeal in the left rear. I feel like it should be something the dealer should fix under warranty but they probably won't. I might call them on it again. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=44.934814,-89.620265
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j33179 (Aug 21, 2011)

*breaks noise*

I'm new on this site and am very happy to have found it...I love my 2010 jetta although the squeaking breaks are really annoying.....I am curious as to what to do to make it stop....any recommendations?...also I was thinking about adding a chip to give it even more power...any advice given will be appreciated...thanks..John


----------

